# Help me with a registered name



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

So this little nugget who I will be doing agility with in the future just aced her AKC S.T.A.R.! I still need to register her PAL and have been holding off because I can't figure out a name for her. I've never had a registered dog!

First off, how does the format work? I know with a normal AKC it starts with "Kennel Name's ___" but how does that work with a mutt?

Second off I can't think of anything clever. I don't want anything too cheesy or cutesy. Her call name is Tiki. She is a sassy little fireball with in your face spunk. I'd like something related to her looks personality OR something related to hair metal (Motley Crüe, Ratt, etc) because I feel that's totally fitting of her attitude. 

Thanks in advance for advice and suggestions!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I registered Kylie with both NADAC and AKC. Neither one involve any real format and I think the PAL listing is even more open, because I don't really think they care if you are totally unique re: name. In both orgs she's registered as "Once In A Lifetime Kinda Girl", call name Kylie. 

Molly, when we get there (She can't compete in NADAC until she's 18 months and probably won't bother with AKC) will be Shut Up and Dance!" With, obviously, her call name being Molly.

I don't even TRY to include their 'real' names. I just go with things that suit them. In Kylie's case it was what she is. In Molly's it's because she has a theme song, darn it. That whole SONG suits her. 

Go shake your music library and see what falls out?

But no, seriously, this song is Molly:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjdIJ5ZSpSk

If I ever had to register Thud, God only knows what I'd come up with. It'd be music related though, and I might have to register him just to get the name  If I ever come up with one and when I bother neutering him.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was real creative and I registered Hank as My Name's Hank.

It would not let me just put Hank.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

"Just Hank"? 

I actually really like My Name's Hank. It suits him!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol, I really like all 3! My Name's Hank works in an ironic way that it's so uncreative that it's very creative. 

Someone on another forum suggested "Tiki Chance on Me" which I think is a really cute one but I absolutely cannot stand Abba or that song lol. 

I've been thinking of making it "New Dog" because that's what we called her for about a month when we couldn't settle on a name. We still do a lot too lol. 

And also things related to the number 3 since she is our third dog. "Three Times a Lady" is all that pops into mind which is probably too cheesy and overdone lol but I'm hoping someone else can help give me a creative push in the right direction.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

GUYS.

Guys. I got it. She is officially registered as QT 3.14159. 

We were going to originally name her Pi, as in Cutie Pi. With it being the year of the Pi and all. 

So yeah. She is now QT 3.14159.


----------



## Apricot (Nov 25, 2012)

That's adorable! 

My boyfriend registered his mix as 'Zobby Cortez' as though he's a person, haha.


----------

